# Monroe Haus in RI



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this breeder? My last pup, Bowdoin passed away a couple months ago at the age of ten and I am looking to find a good breeder in NE. I am looking for a West German Red/Black GSD and this breeder seems to have beautiful dogs but I can't find a lot of info on them. Thanks

German Shepherd Puppies for sale, German Shepherd Puppy, German Shepherd Breeders - RI, CT, MA, NY


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have no information on this particular kennel, but I own a dog whose dam is a litter-mate to Andrjuscha van Noort (a dog listed on their "Males" page).
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They look like they are German 'show' lines rather than working lines. 

Make sure you have really read up on this part of the forum, that way you'll be much better prepared when looking at any breeder http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html (click that).

Breed Types & Related Families talks about some of the different 'flavors' of the breed.
and German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

www.traumhofgsd.com This is where i got my Ryker from "P" litter Poseidon Vom Traumhof. Good luck! Townsend, Ma


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> They look like they are German 'show' lines rather than working lines.


Did you happen to look at the links for their males and females? Most of them seem to have Schutzhund titles. Showlines that work maybe?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Did you happen to look at the links for their males and females? Most of them seem to have Schutzhund titles. Showlines that work maybe?


In Germany you can't breed show or working line GSD's unless they have a Sch title. So both 'show' and 'working' dogs in German have that Sch title. Course there are arguments about the tests being harder or easier or..... depending on the dogs you like 

Chances are, if the dogs are red/black with a saddle and a curve in their topline, they are German showlines (with Sch titles). Look at these Seiger winners from 2009, definitely the same 'type' http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/showresults/2009.html



Chances are if they are all different colors (lot's of sables/blacks/bi's) with a straight topline they are German working (with Sch titles). This site has the 'working' line winners http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/workresults/2009.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Did you happen to look at the links for their males and females? Most of them seem to have Schutzhund titles. Showlines that work maybe?


In Germany, all GSDs must have OFA and at least a SchH1 to be bred. Showlines too. Having titles does not change the lines they come from. 

I trained my mixed breed in Schutzhund, and she has the obedience and tracking titles from Schutzhund and completed the 12.5 mile AD endurance run, and I may have been able to title her to full SchH1 if I really pursued it (our helper feels that she could title), but that does not make her a working line GSD, just a mutt with a lot of training on her.  

It is very common for people to see the SchH titles and think the dogs are from working lines, but the lines are based on the pedigree.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, the dogs from this kennel are West German Showlines.
Sheilah


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> It is very common for people to see the SchH titles and think the dogs are from working lines, but the lines are based on the pedigree.


Thanks Castlemaid and MaggieRoseLee! 
So for us non SV educated people can you explain that a little more because it's really confusing?

If I look at two lines and both lines seem to have an equal number of Sch titles running through the pedigree, is it just the looks that tell me which is a working line and which is a show line, or should we be looking for other titles besides Sch? (not talking about this particular breeder btw, just lines in general)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nothing to do with the Sch title to tell if a German dog is 'working' or 'show'. They ALL need at least a Sch 1 to be used for breeding.

Look at the links with the champions I posted with the 2 photos. Look at the PHOTOS! They are really to 'type' so that after a time you can just look at the dogs in a stack.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Also, in the last 25 to 30 years, to see anything besides a show line dog with "VA" in front of its name would be almost unheard of. The best way, though, is to look at the type/structure, color, for the most part, and learn the names.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Nothing to do with the Sch title to tell if a German dog is 'working' or 'show'. They ALL need at least a Sch 1 to be used for breeding.
> 
> Look at the links with the champions I posted with the 2 photos. Look at the PHOTOS! They are really to 'type' so that after a time you can just look at the dogs in a stack.


I know they look different but really, that's it? I feel like I've been living under a rock  because this is what I thought. 

A working line dog doesn't necessarily fit a judges idea of the perfect GSD as far as looks go. A show line has a certain look that the judges find appealing. (in the ring)

Other than that I thought the "working line" distinction was all about what the dogs in the pedigree had accomplished and had the ability to do. Working lines work, showlines do primarily conformation. If they're all getting the same titles wouldn't that mean they all have the "working line" temperament people are always talking about on this list? 

Or, is the comparison people make more about comparing dogs who come from AKC lines rather than SV lines?

Seriously, I thought "type" was more about temperament, drive etc. than looks, and that the look of the dog was form following function over the generations.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Seriously, I thought "type" was more about temperament, drive etc. than looks, and that the look of the dog was form following function over the generations.


Their temperments are different too.... but others need to comment on that. There's a split in Germany just like here with the breed in the USA cause everyone likes what they like and know they are right. 

Structurally, I prefer the 'working' line look. To me, it's more of a regular balanced dog type look. You know, like the coyote/wolf/fox type of body. For me, the 'show' lines have been too manipulated for a special look that's winning there and it's not what I prefer.

Temperment wise, it depends on what you want in a dog so it's another reason it helps to meet the parent dogs, and what are your goals for a dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Whiteshepherds said:


> If they're all getting the same titles wouldn't that mean they all have the "working line" temperament people are always talking about on this list?



Not all SchHIII's are created equal.

Think about it this way: John is the starting quarterback for Our Lady of Perpetual Sorrow University. Jim is the starting quarterback at Notre Dame. John and Jim are both college level quarterbacks. Does that mean they're equally as likely to get a professional contract? 

Dog A might have earned his SchHIII on his home field with the same helper he's been training with since he was a pup. Dog B earns his SchHIII at a national-level competition on an unfamiliar field with a really intimidating helper he's never seen before.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I know they look different but really, that's it? I feel like I've been living under a rock  because this is what I thought.
> 
> A working line dog doesn't necessarily fit a judges idea of the perfect GSD as far as looks go. A show line has a certain look that the judges find appealing. (in the ring)
> 
> ...


I think the easiest way to see the differences is watch videos. Lots of them! Say, look at protection videos from the Sieger Show. Then look at protection videos from BSP of WUSV. To me, the differences in the the dogs is horribly apparent. Not to say that there aren't some showline dogs who can play with the big boys at the BSP...but as a whole, you'll have to be living under a REALLY big rock if you can't see how starkly different the two lines are. 

ETA: For that matter, just look at the differences in obedience too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sieger Show:




#!

WUSV:




 
I didn't watch either all the way through, and I'm sure people can find lots to say on both ends of it, but I think the difference watching about 1 minute of each are definitely there.

And not to hijack the thread here and start yet another debate on showline vs. working line, but since it was brought up by someone else.

But OP, get whatever line you think will best fit your lifestyle and what you'd like the most after doing the research and going with a reputable breeder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Whiteshepherds said:


> If I look at two lines and both lines seem to have an equal number of Sch titles running through the pedigree, is it just the looks that tell me which is a working line and which is a show line, or should we be looking for other titles besides Sch? (not talking about this particular breeder btw, just lines in general)


Look at the pedigree, not the titles. My pure working line dog has no Schutzhund titles. My pure German show line dog has a lot of titles and will eventually have Schutzhund titles. The titles do not change the actual lines and pedigree of the dog. A German show line dog might have faults such that it cannot place well in shows, and a working line dog might lack drive such that it is better as a companion dog and not a Schutzhund dog. I don't speak Dutch but I am 100% Dutch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> I didn't watch either all the way through, and I'm sure people can find lots to say on both ends of it, but I think the difference watching about 1 minute of each are definitely there.


Except the Sieger Show showcases some of the worst performance as far as actual bitework and is not an actual trial, and the WUSV is the world championships for SchH with a full trial. You are comparing the worst with the best so it's a bit extreme. A better comparison would be a trial with both types of dogs entered.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Except the Sieger Show showcases some of the worst performance as far as actual bitework and is not an actual trial, and the WUSV is the world championships for SchH with a full trial. You are comparing the worst with the best so it's a bit extreme. A better comparison would be a trial with both types of dogs entered.


Yes, that is true, but people are often impressed by "Sieger dogs" since that is a "big thing" for showline dogs. But you are right, it is a bit of an apples to oranges comparison in regard to the Sieger Show not being an actual SchH trial.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Emoore said:


> Not all SchHIII's are created equal.
> 
> Think about it this way: John is the starting quarterback for Our Lady of Perpetual Sorrow University. Jim is the starting quarterback at Notre Dame. John and Jim are both college level quarterbacks. Does that mean they're equally as likely to get a professional contract?
> 
> Dog A might have earned his SchHIII on his home field with the same helper he's been training with since he was a pup. Dog B earns his SchHIII at a national-level competition on an unfamiliar field with a really intimidating helper he's never seen before.


Wonderful analogy!:hug:


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my 4.5 yr old male from them. They were great to deal with. PM me if you'd like...


----------



## mfahey8258 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Monroehuas*

I have a 3 year old male from Monroehaus. He is a great looking dog. He (Rommel) is smart with high drive and great with the family and invited guests. We have reservations on a puppy that will be ready for pick up in February, can't wait.

The breeders, Walter and Joanne, are nice people seem genuinely caring for their dogs. I have had shepherds most of my life and are very pleased with Rommel.


----------

